# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  gips a kąpiel

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Dwa dni temu założyli mi gips, bo złamałam sobie prawą rękę, jak szłam do pracy i upadłam przed swoim blokiem. Z tego co mi znajomy powiedział, to normalnie mogę się kąpać. A wy jak sądzicie?  
Proszę o poradę, jak powinnam się kąpać, żeby nic się nie działo z tą ręką.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## slodziutka

Mam ten sam problem. Dwa dni temu złamałam nogę. Złamanie niby lekkie, ale gips na 6 tygodni. Na ferie mieliśmy wybrać się z chłopakiem do Grecji na romantyczny wyjazd we dwoje. A ja tu siedzę unieruchomiona i coś czuję, że z wyjazdu nici. Może ktoś z Was zna jakiś gips czy coś takiego w czym można się kąpać i co nie uwiera aż tak bardzo jak to coś co mam obecnie na nodze, bo już mnie szlag trafia a to dopiero początek! P.S. Ja słyszałam, że w zwykłym gipsie nie można się kąpać...

----------


## zebra158

Wiesz co, w zwykłym gipsie nie można się kąpać, bo w środku jest wata i jak zamoknie to może po prostu zacząć śmierdzieć - zwłaszcza gdy będzie ciepło. Ze zwykłymi tzw. lekkimi gipsami ponoć też tak jest, bo mają w środku watę, ale ręki sobie uciąć nie dam. Ja słyszałam, że jest coś takiego jak gips, w którym można się swobodnie kąpać ( tym samym bez problemu będziesz mogła spokojnie wyjechać i kąpać się w basenie ), jest oddychający i lekki. Więc myślę, że idealne rozwiązanie dla Ciebie. Teraz Ci nie powiem jak się to nazywa, bo nie pamiętam. Muszę zapytać kumpeli, bo wiem, że ona miała coś takiego zakładane jakiś czas temu i dam znać. A swoją drogą poczytaj w necie, pewnie ludzie też o tym piszą, pogoda taka, więc nie Ty jedna coś sobie złamałaś  :Smile:

----------


## zebra158

Słodziutka, sorki, że tak późno odpisuję, wiem, że zależy Ci na czasie, ale nie mogłam uchwycić kumpeli, ciągle była czymś zajęta. Ale w końcu się udało. Otóż ten gips, opatrunek, czy jak to nazwać, nazywa się HM Cast. Na pewno można się w nim kąpać (sprawdzone). No i co ważne, Asia miała problemy ze zrastaniem się kości i w międzyczasie musiała kilka razy RTG. ( oczywiście bez zdejmowania gipsu). Jakbyś miała jakieś pytania, to pisz. Ewentualnie zawsze możesz poczytać w necie.

----------


## slodziutka

No dobra, niby wszystko ładnie, pięknie, ale mam kilka wątpliwości.Po pierwsze gdzie to można kupić? Gdzie zakładali go Twojej koleżance? No i przede wszystkim ile to kosztuje i czy nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań do stosowania? Bo wiesz, teraz w internecie ludzie promują mnóstwo różnych, wspaniałych produktów a jak co do czego przychodzi to okazuje się, że reklama rzeczywiście świetna, ale produkt niekoniecznie...

----------


## sylwana99

> Witam,
> 
> Dwa dni temu założyli mi gips, bo złamałam sobie prawą rękę, jak szłam do pracy i upadłam przed swoim blokiem. Z tego co mi znajomy powiedział, to normalnie mogę się kąpać. A wy jak sądzicie?  
> Proszę o poradę, jak powinnam się kąpać, żeby nic się nie działo z tą ręką.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jezeli to gips HM cast smialo mozesz sie kapac....

----------


## zebra158

Wiem, że można to dostać w sklepikach medycznych, w necie też pewnie można zamówić. Jeżeli chodzi o moja kumpelę to jej zakładali w szpitalu bielańskim w Warszawie, więc jeżeli jesteś stąd to możesz ewentualnie tam zajrzeć, bądź popytać u gipsiarza. Jeżeli chodzi o koszt to chyba nie jest jakiś duży, Aśka zapłaciła jakieś niecałe 100 zł, także dasz radę. A przeciwwskazań nie ma, to jest po prostu zamiennik gipsu, tyle że dużo wygodniejszy. Więc mam nadzieję, że pomogłam i Wasz wyjazd dojdzie do skutku  :Smile:

----------


## nosleep

jeśli nie masz specjalnego gumowego ochraniacza to możesz zabezpieczyć rękę folią śniadaniową. Chodzi o to aby gips nie miał styczności z wodą. Potem nieestetycznie to będzie wyglądało, a i gips z wata nie wysycha szybko.

----------


## jedna z poszkodowanych

A Ty myślisz, że gips owinięty folią śniadaniową wygląda estetycznie? Szczególnie na romantycznym wyjeździe? "slodziutka" raczej nie miała tego na myśli... Ja nowy tydzień zaczęłam od 4 tygodniowego zwolnienia.. Niestety przy obecnej pogodzie ciężko o utrzymanie równowagi... Czytając Wasze forum, poszukałam w necie informacji o HM Cast i dziś jestem umówiona na wizytę w Carolina Medical Center w Warszawie.. zobaczymy, czy rzeczywiście dobry produkt, przekonam się na własnej skórze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to  dzisiaj  zatańczysz  i  na pewno  będziesz  zadowolona  tylko nie  rozumie  dlaczego  lekarze  nie   proponują  tego  pacjentom   tylko  ukrywają  tak  świetny  gips.Miałam   4  złamania   w  stopie plus  spiralne  złamanie  strzałki  lekarz powiedział  mi  od  razu że  jest  taki   wynalazek i  ze  1 opaska  kosztuje 50  zl.Po  założeniu nie   miałam  problemów z   kąpielą  czy   czymkolwiek.Po 6  tygodniach   rozcięto  mi  piła  elektryczna  zdjęto  i  po  nastawieniu   stopy  ponownie  zagipsowano   tym nowym  gipsem.Ale  nie  wiedziałam co  to  jest  ciężar  gipsu,łatwiej  chodziło   się  o  kulach.Winnych  państwach HM Cast   a    u  nas   jak za  króla  ćwieczka,lekarz powinien poinformować   pacjenta o  tym  i  pacjent  powinien  wybrać  płaci   czy  nosi   tony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawy produkt. Proszę napiszcie coś więcej o tych kąpielach. Tylko można się kąpać pod prysznicem, czy można np. pójść na basen? Też jestem w gipsie  :Frown: (

----------


## Jedna z poszkodowanych

W gipsie, który miałam założony można się kąpać pod prysznicem i w wannie. Jeśli chcesz iść na basen, to na pewno nie na początku, musisz odczekać trochę czasu, co do konkretów to porozmawiaj z lekarzem. Ja byłam na basenie tylko raz i to pod koniec 4 tygodnia, jak będzie u Ciebie to nie wiem.

----------


## miratora

U mnie było założone jedynie usztywnienie, ale był to HM Split, więc mogłam się kąpać…

----------

